# Topics > Space > Organisations >  Mohammed bin Rashid Space Centre, Dubai, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

Website - mbrsc.ae

youtube.com/DXBEIAST

facebook.com/MBRSpaceCentre

twitter.com/MBRSpaceCentre

linkedin.com/company/mohammed-bin-rashid-space-centre

instagram.com/MBRSpaceCentre

Mohammed bin Rashid Space Centre on Wikipedia

Projects:

Emirates Mars Mission

----------

